# cleaning up the AC from a generator



## smirnov3 (Aug 30, 2011)

What do you folks recommend to clean up the power coming out of a generator (I know that pellet stoves don't like the choppy ac that most generators put out)


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Aug 30, 2011)

I do know pellet stoves like generator power better than cheap inverters.  You can check on SEC invertors, I think they are the best out there.

Eric


----------



## GrahamInVa (Aug 30, 2011)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> What do you folks recommend to clean up the power coming out of a generator (I know that pellet stoves don't like the choppy ac that most generators put out)



I have a 17kw generac whole house generator that I will be using to run my stove if the power goes it. I plan on just using a surge protector. I have run a tv, computers, ect and never had a issue with generator power. Just need to make sure the generator is putting out the correct voltage and not to overload it so the voltage doesn't drop to low.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Aug 30, 2011)

I have the pellet stove hooked to a Cyberpower 1350 AVRLCD Uninterrupted power supply that states It has pure sine wave output. If the power goes out I have a Generac 8000 watt generator that also states It has Pure power technology I have not had any problems running the stove with this set up

P.S. The last Ice Storm we had I shut down the pellet stove and let the oil furnace do its thing as I didn't want any problems with frozen pipes from not circulating water through the pipes


----------



## exoilburner (Aug 30, 2011)

I also use a UPS (uniterruptable power supply) to filter a questionable power source.  Besides filtering the generator power the UPS also filters questionable winter utility power.  The manufacturer states the following:  _"Designed to prevent blackouts, brownouts, sags, and surges, lightning.  The UPSA filters small utility line fluctuations and isolates equipment from large disturbances by internally disconnecting from the utility line.  The UPS provides continuous power from internal batteries until the utility line returns to safe levels or the battery is discharged."_

When utility power goes out my UPS automatically switches from utility power to it's internal battery power and will operate my pellet furnace for 30 to 45 minutes if I have the igniter off (manual start mode).  That gives me plenty of time to start the generator.  The UPS automatically switches off battery power to the generater when it senses incoming power.


----------



## imacman (Aug 30, 2011)

Have run both my Avalon Astoria and Englander 10-cpm on my Generac 12KW, and no issues at all.  As mentioned, make sure it's putting out 120v.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe the UPS filters dirty input power by swithcing to battery power for the duration, be it a millisecond or longer.  I think if you ran a generator that was producing very unstable energy then the UPS would be on battery power the whole time until it ran out of juice.  I know there are "generator" settings on some UPS's but I think that prevents it from going into batter back up unless the voltage irregularity is greater than that setting. I think on these settings it would let more dirty power through torthe equipment that is plugged in.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 31, 2011)

From Champion power equipments website:

Should I use a surge protector? (All generators)

Electronic devices, including computers and many programmable appliances use components that are designed to operate within a narrow voltage range and may be affected by momentary voltage fluctuations. While there is no way to prevent voltage fluctuations, you can take steps to protect sensitive electronic equipment. 
1.Install UL1449, CSA-listed, plug-in surge suppressors on the outlets feeding your sensitive equipment. Surge suppressors come in single- or multi-outlet styles. They're designed to protect against virtually all short-duration voltage fluctuations.
 2.Obtain an Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) device. Most UPS devices come with a rechargeable battery between the electronic equipment and power supply source. The device buffers the voltage and protects against virtually all short-duration voltage fluctuations.


----------

